# Betta and Rabbit Snail



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

I set up a 36 litre tank a few days ago. Long story, but after a snail infestation in my other tank I bought 4 assassin snails and so had to find another home for my Rabbit snail. I added some sponge from my other tank to the filter so theoretically it is already cycled. Anyway, I bought a lonely little Betta from my LFD yesterday and he is absolutely fascinated by the Rabbit Snail. He nudges at it when it is on the tank wall, and follows it around when it is shuffling across the bottom of the tank. At other times he just stares at it. It is so funny to watch. He is also very interested in me. It might just be my imagination buy he often swims across the tank just as I am walking by as though he is watching me. He hasn't eaten yet. I dropped a tiny piece of shrimp pellet in this morning but he just looked at it then swam away.

Forgive me if this post appears elsewhere. I posted it (or thought I had) and then it disappeared


----------



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a great photo but ...










Better one..


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Bettas are extremely curious fish and love to interact with people. So it's definitely not your imagination that he's following you. Don't worry, it could take a few days before he's ready to eat.
He's a beauty.


----------



## CelsB (Oct 3, 2012)

My little guy still hasn't eaten after 5 days. All water parameters are fine, tank temperature is 78 degrees F. He's curious and active and seems okay. I've tried little bits of flake, betta pellets, sinking shrimp pellets (the ones I feed my cories on) and frozen blood worms. I take what I can out of the tank uneaten, I'm sure the rabbit snails eats any that's left. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, I know it takes them a while to adapt to a new environment. Any advice appreciated as I'm not an experience betta owner. I've read the advice on Betta Care. Of course, he may find bits to eat when I'm not looking.

Maybe he's just offended that I've called him 'Shrimpy'. Seriously, I hope he's okay.


----------

